# Putting a door where this window is .....



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

CoconutPete said:


> We were going to put our door to the deck where there was no door at all due to the fact that the giant closet in our den would have made a nice mudroom.
> 
> Right now we are considering putting it here instead - seems like it would give the house better "flow".
> 
> ...


I don't see a problem with what you want to do, there is a header above the entire window so you will have plenty of support for a 36 inch door. If that center window is 36 inches wide you should have enough room to install double hung doors. If it were mine I also would install an aluminum pan under the door to keep water out as it looks like that wall isn't protected by a large overhang.


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

There is an overhang of about 8" or so, but nevertheless I agree that a pan under the door is a good idea.

That window is right around 36" - I need to pull some trim and see what kind of opening I can actually create there, but I suppose worst case I could buy a 32" door instead.

We just used the deck for the first time yesterday and realized how much we need a door there. Not only that but the kitchen is coming out soon and the grill will be the only source of "hot" cooking - well except for the microwave - for a few weeks.

The 36" door seemed like a nice compromise between going all out w/ double french doors and not doing anything.

Either way though - I'm feeling pretty good about it - Thank you.


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

Well - got the ductwork moved today, so there's really only one thing left to do and that is to start chopping!

One decision I am left with is what to do w/ the short piece of wall under the door? I built the deck so I'll have about a 6" step down onto it just because of snow etc. Between that 6" and the 2" or so the siding extends below the deck level (it's free standing so there's a tiny gap between the deck and the house). I found examples of the siding left there - is that the normal thing to do? Does anyone build it differently?


----------



## 12penny (Nov 21, 2008)

Pete....How wide is that center glass?


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

12penny said:


> Pete....How wide is that center glass?


When the trim and the pane is pulled, the opening will be roughly 35.5" or so. I will probably have to plane a piece of lumber down to 0.75" and attach it to either side to get the 34" rough opening.


----------



## 12penny (Nov 21, 2008)

CoconutPete said:


> _Ceiling height may be a bit of an issue w/ the header if we go with a full double door due to header size. We were thinking maybe it would be possible to just put a regular 36" full view door where the big window in the middle is._
> 
> 34.5" RO is a 32" door.
> 
> ...


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

12penny said:


> CoconutPete said:
> 
> 
> > _Ceiling height may be a bit of an issue w/ the header if we go with a full double door due to header size. We were thinking maybe it would be possible to just put a regular 36" full view door where the big window in the middle is._
> ...


----------



## 12penny (Nov 21, 2008)

Dohhhh! The way I read it he wanted to put a single door in between the 2 casements.:laughing:


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

Correction time: My bad, I had too many measurements in my phone and posted the wrong one.

12Penny: You are right - I do want to put a single door in between the two casements.

My bad if I worded it the wrong way.

Also ... about the measurements. I had too many notes written down and gave you the wrong number. The distance in between is actually 37 3/4".

Since the rough opening needs to be 38.5" for a 36" door I believe the 32" door would be the better/more realistic choice allowing me just under 2" on either side to "beef up" the frame.

Here are some pics to help explain.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

The window opening could be framed a few ways.
There could be one header across the whole opening.
Or
There could be one header over each window.
Find out what you have before ordering a door.
Looking at it, there's only enough space for 1, 2x4 between the side windows and the picture window.
So it's either framed incorrectly or there's one header across the whole opening.
Open both sides of the RO and take a measurement to determine what you want to do.


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

Rainy day tomorrow = Chop time!

Will be back w/ pics after I rip off the trim and open the wall.

Thanks again.


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

OK, did some demo today. Looks like there is one big header across the whole thing.

Clearance might be an issue here. As you can see, the 82.25" Sweet spot is 2.25" into the header.

This got me thinking though .... the 6' wide french doors seem to call for a rough opening height of 80" instead of 82.5. That would leave me only needing to find 0.25" somewhere. I think between the two layers of linoleum tiles on the floor alone I can find that.

The last pics is of the bottom - The studs are where the blue painters tape is. I can't make sense of the placement of them.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Andersen might make a reduced height door. Check with them.
I don't understand what you mean by this, "The studs are where the blue painters tape is. I can't make sense of the placement of them."
What studs are you speaking about?
There looks to be a vent there. The studs might be the rough opening the ductwork is attached to.


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

Ron6519 said:


> Andersen might make a reduced height door. Check with them.
> I don't understand what you mean by this, "The studs are where the blue painters tape is. I can't make sense of the placement of them."
> What studs are you speaking about?
> There looks to be a vent there. The studs might be the rough opening the ductwork is attached to.



Below the window there are 3 studs. I have marked the location of them w/ those 3 small pieces of painter's tape.

The duct is "dead". I had the line re-routed. The tape is over it so my Yorkie doesn't get adventurous.

Several 7' wide french doors seem to e 80" instead of 82" so I am leaning in that direction.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

They're randomly placed cripple studs, very randomly placed.
With that size opening, there should be 2 jack studs on either side of the header.


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

Ron6519 said:


> They're randomly placed cripple studs, *very *randomly placed.
> With that size opening, there should be 2 jack studs on either side of the header.


Welcome to my house. Everything I seem to take apart is Random.:thumbup:

The quest now becomes figuring out how much load those 3 cripple studs are taking, and how I can transfer it to the jack studs :huh:


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

CoconutPete said:


> Welcome to my house. Everything I seem to take apart is Random.:thumbup:
> 
> The quest now becomes figuring out how much load those 3 cripple studs are taking, and how I can transfer it to the jack studs :huh:


Those three cripples have no load----They are there only to hold siding and drywall.

All three can be removed without affect to the house structure.


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

That's fantastic!

That means I have 80" of height and 77" of width in that space.

French doors should fit!

Thanks again to everyone - updates will follow. More "demo" first to verify everything and then I'll be ordering a door.


----------



## hand drive (Apr 21, 2012)

any update to the door project or lack thereof?


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

The door is in, went in pretty easy all things considered actually. The biggest part was overcoming the mental barrier of cutting a 7' hole i your house!

I've since Gutted and redone the whole kitchen and had a baby.


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

This is the only picture i have on this computer, kinda far away but you get the idea. Ignore my makeshift walkway - that whole area of lawn is paved now.


----------



## hand drive (Apr 21, 2012)

It looks great and congrats! making holes in the house can be stressful no doubt, good thing you were not tearing the roof off


----------



## eclark (Jan 23, 2012)

CoconutPete said:


> This is the only picture i have on this computer, kinda far away but you get the idea. Ignore my makeshift walkway - that whole area of lawn is paved now.


Grass is a [email protected]@$h, isn't it? Door looks good though!


----------

